# Red Tide



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Oct 16, 2015)

I understand that a Red Tide has come into Mexico Beach and Port St Joe and that it has been there a week and a half or so.  Can anyone give me a perspective on how long it will likely last and how much will it affect the fishing once it dissipates or washes out?  

We have a trip planned down there on October 28 and wondering if we should postpone or change fishing our destination to somewhere else?  

Thanks!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2015)

http://myfwc.com/research/redtide/statewide/


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 17, 2015)

I was going to ask the same exact question.. same date and everything. It's strange, the map shows that counts along cape San Blas were "very low" to "not present", but in the summary report it says that extensive fish kills have been reported at Cape San Blas. Which is it? Does anyone live down there that can shed some light? I'll be staying at Indian Pass Campground and fishing the surrounding areas.


----------



## Capt Brandon (Oct 18, 2015)

I ran 15 miles out of Mexico Beach today. There were fish floating all the way to probably 5 or 6 miles out past the bouy line, and all through St Joe Bay. Its mostly bait fish, pin fish, eels, and catfish, but I noticed a couple spanish mackerel, and one small red snapper. 

The wind was blowing onshore most of last week and was pushing everything up on the beach and into the bay. It's now turn Northeast at 15-20 kts and should continue to blow this week. Hopefully it will push the red tide out.   

I haven't run out of indian pass lately, but I doubt that it has been affected. You might try calling the campground or a local guide.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info..... Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Capt Brandon (Oct 19, 2015)

No problem. I will try to keep this updated, but it looks like Hawaii 5-0 out there today. Hopefully, I don't have to go out.


----------



## fairweather (Oct 19, 2015)

Doubly appreciated, Captain! I'm headed down to the State Park on Thursday.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Oct 19, 2015)

*Psj*

I was down Thursday-SUnday. Thursday there was dead fish all over the bay. North wind blew hard Thursday night and blew all the dead fish out or onto the Cape's shore, not sure which, but Friday there was basically only one here and there. The wind blew 15+ Friday, Saturday, and was still blowing when I left yesterday. Hopefully it blew the red tide out. I mainly saw cats, mullet, and bait fish but did see several flounder and a few reds and trout. All the reds, trout, and flounder were very small so I am guessing that the smaller fish cannot last as long as the bigger ones. I hope its blown out and there is no long term effects from it. I did see one guy out of probably 6-7 that had some decent trout. Everybody else had 1 -4 for the weekend.


----------

